
GlobalSign screw-up cancels top websites' HTTPS certificates - dboreham
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/13/globalsigned_off/
======
Corrado
I just tried to go to The Guardian and Chrome threw a NET::ERR_CERT_REVOKED
error and wouldn't let me on the site. Safari complained but gave me the
option to continue. I think I like Chrome's behavior more but Safari at least
let me see the certificate and understand what was wrong. Chrome completely
shut me out and refused to tell me anything about the site. :(

